# Smile for the camera, Handsome.



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Sparty says: _I don't want to take my picture._ :evil: 









What a grump.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

oh he looks so pleased! :lol:


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

That's what Poggles looks like MOST of the time


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is an adorable hedgie grump!


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

MurE said:


> That's what Poggles looks like MOST of the time


Sparty does too. lol


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Hee hee hee! Why did we end up with the grumpies, huh?


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Guess who had a bath and a mani/pedi today?










Typical Sparty pose


----------

